# viel geld im web verdienen!!! legal und easy!!!!



## Anonymous (12 Oktober 2002)

ein witz verdiene geld legal im internet probier es aus!, stevies am 08.10.2002 03:53kein 
witz verdiene geld legal im internet probier es aus!


Edited by Frank
* Also jetzt nochmal zum mitmeisseln! 
Derartigen Schwachsinn wollen wir hier im Board nicht lesen!!!*

Ich lasse es hier stehen, da es sonst schade um die Reaktionen der Mitglieder wäre.


----------



## Anonymous (12 Oktober 2002)

*Könnte bitte jemand diesen Schwachsinn löschen*

An die Admins: Bitte diesen
Schwachsinn löschen. Danke.


----------



## sascha (12 Oktober 2002)

:roll:


----------



## haudraufundschluss (13 Oktober 2002)

Wir alle wissen, dass eine Kalorie notwendig ist, um 1 g Wasser um 1 Grad C von 21,5 auf 22,5 Grad zu erwärmen. Man muss kein Wunderkind sein, um zu errechnen, dass der Mensch, wenn er ein Glas kaltes Wasser trinkt, sagen wir mit 0 Grad ca. 200 Kalorien braucht, um es um 1 Grad zu erwärmen. Um es auf Körpertemperatur zu bringen, sind also ca. 7400 Kalorien notwendig; 200g Wasser mal 37 Grad Temperaturunterschied. Diese muss unser Körper aufbringen, da die Körpertemperatur konstant bleiben muss. Dazu nutzt er die einzige Energiequelle, die ihm kurzfristig zur Verfügung steht: unser Körperfett. Er muss also Körperfett verbrennen, um die Erwärmung zu leisten, die Thermodynamik lässt sich nicht belügen. Trinkt man also ein großes Glas Bier (ca. 400 g mit 0 Grad) verliert man ca. 14800 Kalorien. Jetzt muss man natürlich noch die Kalorien des Bieres abziehen, ca. 800 Kalorien für 400 g Bier. Unter dem Strich betrachtet verliert man also ungefähr 14000 Kalorien bei einem kalten Glas Bier. Natürlich ist der Verlust um so größer, je kälter das Bier ist. Diese Art Kalorien abzubauen ist, wie jedem einleuchten mag, viel effektiver als z.B. Fahrradfahren oder Joggen, bei denen nur ca. 1000 Kalorien pro Stunde verbrannt werden. Auch Sex ist mit nur 100 Kalorien pro Orgasmus gegen kaltes Bier sehr ineffektiv.


----------



## Heiko (13 Oktober 2002)

@Frank:
Danke, mein Sohn 

@HDUS:
Hä?


----------



## Devilfrank (13 Oktober 2002)

100 cal/Orgasmus...also werde ich jetzt immer ein grosses Glas Bier (0°C) dabei trinken, damit sich die Sache lohnt.


----------



## virenscanner (16 Oktober 2002)

@haudraufundschluss

Das "Dumme" ist nur, dass 400 g Bier zwischen 300000 und 400000 Kalorien haben...


----------



## haudraufundschluss (16 Oktober 2002)

@virenscanner:

*klugscheißer!* 

ganz so viel isses nu doch wieder nich. 100 ml bier (das mit alkohol) haben zwischen 45 und 60 kcal - wobei viele leute kalorien und kilokalorien wild durcheinander schmeißen. dann kann man noch den fehler machen, 100g bier mit 100ml gleichsetzen zu wollen, wobei 100ml natürlich geringfügig schwerer sind als 100g, weil bier ja eine höhere dichte als wasser hat...

alles gar nicht so einfach. kommt eben doch auf´s bier an. ganz so viele kalorien hat allerdings selbst das bitterböseste eisbockbier nicht...

juchhee, wir sind OT!!!


----------



## virenscanner (16 Oktober 2002)

Hi haudraufundschluss,

OK, sagen wir mal....  etwa 200000 Kalorien...


> juchhee, wir sind OT!!!


Hihi....   Dadurch gewinnt dieser Thread aber enorm an Niveau...


----------



## haudraufundschluss (16 Oktober 2002)

auf jeden fall!

bier- und figurprobleme sind diskussionswürdiger als jedes mlm-system...


----------



## Devilfrank (16 Oktober 2002)

Also was jetzt? Bier dazu trinken, oder nicht? Mein Taschnerechner is putt.
 :roll:  :roll:  :roll:


----------



## haudraufundschluss (16 Oktober 2002)

die thermodynamik lücht nicht!!!
aber sicherheitshalber kann ich nochmal meinen tipler aus dem regal kramen...

als ideale diät haben sich unmengen tiefgekühltes bier knapp über 0 grad celsius in verbindung mit zwei oder drei tiefkühlpizzas (unaufgetaut, versteht sich) erwiesen: bei einem gesunden menschen verlängert das den verdauungs- und erwärmungsvorgang zwar außergewöhnlich, aber nach drei bis vier tagen sollte auch diese diätmahlzeit den körper wieder in form von festem dunkelbraunen stuhl verlassen. vergesst molke...


----------



## Heiko (17 Oktober 2002)

Gefrohrene Tiefkühlpizza...

Mir wird schlecht...


----------



## technofreak (17 Oktober 2002)

Ihr habt Sorgen   

Mein Wahlspuch lautet : Satt kenn´ ick nicht , enweder ick bin hungrig oder mir ist schlecht


----------



## SprMa (17 Oktober 2002)

*Gefrorenes*

Gefrorene Tiefkühlpizza ist doch praktisch. Die halten sich ewig und man braucht neben dem Computer nur noch einen Tiefkühlschrank und spart sich die Microwelle. Schon wieder ein bischen Bewegung gespart. Jetzt braucht man nur noch eine Standleitung zur Cola Corp. für DietCoke (wir wollen ja nicht dick werden) und gut is' :lol:

Matthias


----------



## Heiko (17 Oktober 2002)

Wenn ich hier noch ein wenig weiterlesen wird mir wirklich übel...


----------



## SprMa (17 Oktober 2002)

Ganz einfach:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=844&unwatch=topic

 

Matthias


----------



## technofreak (17 Oktober 2002)

http://www.tnt-factory.de/
http://www.schwachsinn.de/
http://genoveval.antville.org/
http://www.hundezeitung.de/top/top-40.html
http://www.dirkmatussek.de/surftipps/schwachsinn.html


----------



## virenscanner (17 Oktober 2002)

@Heiko


> Gefrohrene Tiefkühlpizza...
> 
> Mir wird schlecht...


Dann nimm gefrorene Fischstäbchen...

btw... Könnte "man" diesen schönen Thread nicht mal Richtung "OT" verschieben?


----------



## Heiko (17 Oktober 2002)

Du hast ja sooooooooo recht...

Hätte man eigentlich auch früher draufkommen können/sollen...


----------



## SprMa (17 Oktober 2002)

Ich denke auch, daß langsam die Zeit wäre... 

Matthias


----------



## Heiko (17 Oktober 2002)

:argl:


----------



## technofreak (17 Oktober 2002)

Warum in die Ferne schweifen, liegt das Gute doch so nah  :grins:

PS: mal nur so´ne Frage am Rande, gibt´s auch Männer die schwanger sind?

Ich frag nur so wegen der perversen Gelüste


----------



## virenscanner (17 Oktober 2002)

@technofreak


> PS: mal nur so´ne Frage am Rande, gibt´s auch Männer die schwanger sind?


Ich sehe zwar so aus, ist aber nur mein "Bier?"-Bauch... 

Und was ist an "gefrorenen Fischstäbchen" oder "Tiefkühlpizza" "pervers"?


----------



## technofreak (17 Oktober 2002)

hi,

also eingelegter Hering oder saure Gurken  mit Schlagsahne sind für mich pervers! und
Tiefkühlpizza ist für mich nicht weit davon weg !  :roll: 

ansonsten eine kleine Info am Rande über Tiefkühlpizzas und Päpste! 

http://www.erba.de/GW_Archiv/GW3919.htm

Gruß
Tf


----------



## Heiko (17 Oktober 2002)

virenscanner schrieb:
			
		

> Und was ist an "gefrorenen Fischstäbchen" oder "Tiefkühlpizza" "pervers"?


Denk mal an die vielen armen Fischmamas, deren viele kleine Kinder als Fischstäbchen in Deiner Kühltruhe landen...


----------



## virenscanner (17 Oktober 2002)

@Heiko
Bist Du "Vegetarier"?  (jetzt kann ich in den nächsten Monaten keine Fischstäbchen mehr runterkriegen, weil ich immer die armen Fischmamas vor Augen habe...)

@technofreak
Und was ist mit dem Lieblingsessen einer meiner Freunde?
Saurer Hering mit Erdbeermarmelade!


----------



## technofreak (17 Oktober 2002)

@Virenscanner

was Heiko betrifft, schon mal was von Weganern gehört (nein nicht Startrek!) ! 

ansonsten: *würg* 

PS: eine wirkliche Köstlichkeit hab ich mal in Japan vorgesetzt bekommen:
Lebende Garnelen in Rotwein tunken, Kopf abbeissen und den Rest auslutschen!


----------



## Heiko (17 Oktober 2002)

virenscanner schrieb:
			
		

> @Heiko
> Bist Du "Vegetarier"?  (jetzt kann ich in den nächsten Monaten keine Fischstäbchen mehr runterkriegen, weil ich immer die armen Fischmamas vor Augen habe...)


"Vegetarian is an ancient indian word for 'poor hunter'"
oder - wie es Freeman ausdrücken würde - 
"Ich hab mich nicht in Jahrmillionen bis an die Spitze der Nahrungskette gearbeitet um jetzt Gemüse zu futtern."

Noch Fragen?


----------



## virenscanner (17 Oktober 2002)

@Heiko

  Die kannte ich noch nicht....   


@technofreak

Ja, *würg* war auch meine unkontrollierbare Reaktion...


----------



## technofreak (17 Oktober 2002)

Noch eine Zusatzinfo zu den Eßgewohnheiten der Japaner :

Die essen alles, was nicht schnell genug rennen, tief genug tauchen oder hoch genug fliegen kann! 


Mahlzeit
Tf


----------



## SprMa (17 Oktober 2002)

Dabei fällt mir ein, daß ich nächste Woche zusammen mit der ganzen Dienststelle zum Sushi-Essen gehe. Yummi! AYCE. Eine Sushi-Flatrate sozusagen. Sehr lecker... :3d:

Matthias


----------



## haudraufundschluss (17 Oktober 2002)

was ihr so glaubt, was ihr alles esst und trinkt...
hier schreiben leute, die wittern betrug, wenn das telefon auch nur klingelt, aber sind sich total sicher, dass der gute aldi-apfelsaft im kühlschrank jemals überhaupt ´nen apfel zu gesicht bekommen hat - nur weil´s draufsteht und einer auf der packung zu sehen ist....


ne, ne, ne....
habt ihr nie früher mal im kindergarten kuchen im sandkasten gebacken??

fischstäbchen??? paniermehl und sägespäne...


----------



## technofreak (17 Oktober 2002)

Na und , das ist doch den Leuten ganz egal! Schließlich fressen (ja fressen!) Millionen von Kids (und Gruftis)
 Junk Food bei McDonalds oder BurgerKing. Da kommts doch wohl auf einen gefälschten Apfelsaft bei Aldi 
auch nicht mehr drauf an!


----------



## haudraufundschluss (18 Oktober 2002)

das wort zum freitag:

und was lernen wir aus diesem thread?

mlm ist rotz, bier ist kalt zu genießen und fleisch ist nur dann fleisch, wenn es ein gesicht hatte und weglaufen/schwimmen/fliegen wollte, bevor man es in den topf gepackt hat...


----------



## technofreak (18 Oktober 2002)

Sag mal, hast du japanische Vorfahren? siehe oben !


----------



## Devilfrank (18 Oktober 2002)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> was ihr so glaubt, was ihr alles esst und trinkt...
> hier schreiben leute, die wittern betrug, wenn das telefon auch nur klingelt, aber sind sich total sicher, dass der gute aldi-apfelsaft im kühlschrank jemals überhaupt ´nen apfel zu gesicht bekommen hat - nur weil´s draufsteht und einer auf der packung zu sehen ist....
> 
> 
> ...




Also nix gegen die gute deutsche Chemie-Industrie. Es ist schön bunt, riecht irgendwie lecker, wird immer mehr im Magen und ist biologisch abbaubar.
Ja gut - andere Leute sagen Tiefkühlpizza dazu...

Öhem... was is jetzt mit Bier zum Sex? Da habt ihr euch alle drumrumgemogelt.


Gruss Frank


----------



## technofreak (18 Oktober 2002)

Hi,

Weißt du was das Nahrungsmittellabor mittgeteilt hat, als ich mein
Bier eingeschickt habe, zur Überprüfung:

"Das Pferd hat Zucker!" 

Wohl bekomms! Ich bleib bei Kaffee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß
Tf


----------



## dialerfucker (18 Oktober 2002)

...so weit seid ihr also in drei Wochen heruntergekommen! :lol:


----------

